
Apple MacBook - antr
https://www.apple.com/macbook/
======
michielvoo
"we removed the row of LEDs and the light guide panel that distributed light
throughout the keyboard and instead placed an individual LED under each key."

I'm looking forward to seeing creative hacks based on this...

------
cssmoo
Considering I've bust two X201s, I can't imagine that lasting for more than a
few weeks. Looks very fragile.

